# Leprechaun Pipes



## Woodman (Dec 2, 2013)

I like using antler for knife handles and when I end up with pieces that won't work for a handle I try to come up with something unique. Here's a few pipes for the little people.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/LeprechaunPipes.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

Thats cool. Just need to figure out how to make them work.


----------



## Woodman (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I could drill out the one on the right to be functional. For the one on the left I'd need one of those oil drilling rigs that goes where you direct it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

Well..........you will have to be a little creative and figure out how to drill in a semi-circle. Ideas anyone?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Kevin will love these! :) heh heh heh....i kid i kid.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

I like 'em. The one on the left would be tricky. But the other two might be drilled this way, then the end of the hole plugged on the bowl side and camo'd with whatever it takes to hide it. I didn't show the bowl hole drilling as that's obvious . . . 





Might not work but that's what came to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Would it be possible to cut em in half (bookmatched) and hollow out the chamber and glue it back up? Maybe even put a piece of thin wood in between the 2 and have some contrast?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to think of what kind of wood doesn't burn . . . . 

Petrified!


----------



## Molokai (Dec 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Trying to think of what kind of wood doesn't burn . . . .
> 
> Petrified!


Bog oak


----------



## Woodman (Dec 2, 2013)

There are many woods that can be used for pipes. I would think that of our domestic woods Live Oak, Desert Ironwood, American Smoketree, Hawthorn, Osage, Boxwood, Persimmon, Dogwood, Hophornbeam, Serviceberry, Hard Maple, Hickory and several others could be used for many years before wearing out.
I can't tell you how tempted I am to take up smoking after seeing this thread by Alden Pipes. In my opinion this is masterful woodwork.
http://woodbarter.com/threads/my-latest-pipes-lots-of-pics.7818/

I found this link to an economy hard maple pipe. Since I can't afford an Alden I may just get one of these and a pouch of tabac!
http://corncobpipe.com/country-gentleman-maple-hardwood-pipe.html

I've made my decision. Hardwood? with maple finish, straight stem. The great reviews pushed me over the edge, I'm taking up smoking!!
http://corncobpipe.com/ozark-mountain-hardwood-pipe.html

I just bought one on ebay! :) 
My wife asked me if I'm feeling ok?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

The line starts here. I want the first one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 7, 2013)

How is deer antler going to do when you light the tobacco? It sure stinks when you get it hot with a dremel tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 7, 2013)

I have no intention of making a functional antler pipe, these are just decorations around the house. I did order this straight stem pipe but it hasn't arrived from Missouri yet.
http://corncobpipe.com/ozark-mountain-hardwood-pipe.html


----------



## Woodman (Dec 8, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Good gosh those are cheap!!


Dave, it's even cheaper if you buy it here. I paid $7.47 shipped! The ratings are very good for these Missouri pipes.
Dave, I can see you turning a few hard maple bowls and stems! There's tutorials on this. If I had a lathe I'd be making one now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291028188830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------

